# Trinity Coffee



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Has this been discussed before?

https://trinitycoffee.co


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks fairly cool, but the portafilter is a little bit gimmicky and I am not sold that it's awesome. It could work with long steeping as well (though you would lose a lot of heat quickly), so it is potentially the most versatile brewer?

I think I'll try brewing in an Aeropress funnel next time. It should work, right?

Edit: never mind, the AP funnel is not round lol.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks interesting.......not cheap but there again, what is?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't tend to drink any 'brewed' coffee as there's that many different products etc. I like the versatility of this as does quite a few different brews. But would I buy it? Not new, will just wait until @dfk41 does then just buy it from him after a few weeks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

this expands a bit more and makes sense now......wish I liked brewed coffee!

http://thedirectory.coffee/blog/trinity-one-coffee-brewer


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I looked into pre ordering one of these - but price etc. Plus i am not sure what extra id get from it as opposed to some of the other coffee stuff i have lying around that i don't use ...


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> I looked into pre ordering one of these - but price etc. Plus i am not sure what extra id get from it as opposed to some of the other coffee stuff i have lying around that i don't use ...


I guess having all-in-one brewer might be a better solution in some cases (limited space, work environment, etc.). It seems like it would be able to reproduce quite few different brewing methods.

On the other hand, we all like toys, having just one to play with wouldn't be as fun. I am really happy with my humble collection of brewers. Wish I had few more...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

supremeweb said:


> What is the difference between normal coffee and trinity coffee?
> 
> Thanks


with Trinity, as part of the shot routine you have to genuflect


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> with Trinity, as part of the shot routine you have to genuflect


https://www.vocabulary.com/dictionary/genuflect


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Trinity Coffee are an Australian outfit who have made a coffee brewer that is slightly different to what else's out there


----------

